# Topics > Smart things > Smart skis >  NeverLose, anti-theft system, PowUnity GmbH, Innsbruck, Austria

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PowUnity GmbH

"NeverLose: Ski and Snowboard Tracker & Anti-Theft" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

NeverLose - smart ski & snowboard tracking device

Published on Nov 16, 2015

----------

